# Dumbest classes ever?



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a class this semester that is supposed to teach me how to teach art to elementary school children. My professors (there are two for this combined class) model "effective art instruction" while we copy lesson plans and take note of their instructional methods while they conduct the art lesson. Long story short, I feel like I'm in kindergarten. So far we've made puppets, name tags, "cut paper letters," and the latest, construction paper masks.

Yet another class I had my first semester of college was an Honors class called Discover New York. You'd think an Honors class would be difficult, but it was a joke. It was run by the director of the Honors Program, and he would talk and talk and show dumb videos about the history of New York City, and we'd all sit around on our (university-provided) laptops. 

I'm sure all of you have had at least one dumb class at one point or another. Let's hear about it!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Maggi: I love your sig. :mushy

My school required an intro computer class. I called it, "Computers for Dummies." The textbook was written by the professor and all of the pages in the index were wrong, but we still had to buy it new. It was a 200 student lecture. New books (wrapped in plastic) for every student at the university? Our prof must have made a fortune.

Of course it would come with a lab. We had interesting weekly lab sessions on fascinating topics like "What the Parts of a Computer Are Called," "How to Use a Mouse" or "How to Search the Internet."

I spoke to my prof before the final and she told me that I needed a 40% on the final exam to get a 95% average in the class. Needless to say, I didn't study. I got an 88% on the final anyway. 

I think the only thing I remember actually learning in that class is that the word "Internet" should be capitalized. :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

itsmemaggi - I've had those teacher art classes too. :lol I remember sitting in class one day coloring something, and I just suddenly stopped what I was doing and thought, "I can't believe I go to school for this." Really though, I think I learned a lot in my art classes. I may have ended up doing a lot of kindergarten art projects, but the lesson plans and teaching strategies are always valuable. 

My dumbest class was an Introduction to Sociology class. Everyone liked to take that class with a certain professor because it was an easy A. We never used the book. We would come to class and have class discussions on random things like something that was in the newspaper that day. The professor never lectured. We'd just talk and then leave. (I never said a word. It didn't matter. I got an A anyway.) There were no tests. There were maybe one or two assignments during the semester, a paper, and a presentation. That's about it.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I had to take two Calculus courses in my freshman year of university, since they were compulsary for all incoming science students. 

Unfortunately, they were both complete crap. The course coordinator for both was an orangutan-like old man who sounded like he was talking to you from underwater... and he was an awful instructor on top of that. He and the other profs moved ridiculously fast through the material, doing a couple of simple examples of one thing and then moving on to the next. 

To succeed in the course, you had to basically do TONS of practice at home. The class average for the first course, Differential Calculus, was a B-. The average for the second course, Integral Calculus, was a C+. It turned me off math forever.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

My school gives us five or so subjects on ethics to choose from, and we're required to take one....so I chose Justice & Ethics. No lectures. It's an online class and every two weeks we have to post a paragraph on Blackboard about whatever it is we're supposed to be reading. And there's a monthly 'quiz', which involves basically the same thing. And that's it!


I'm also taking Anthropology 100 because it's required. I've never attended a lecture and never opened the book and I'm getting an 'A' in the class. I only attend the quiz sessions, turn in my quiz and walk straight out the door while my classmates sit there numb from boredom for another hour.

10 minutes a week!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

CovertBanana said:


> itsmemaggi,
> Did they ever teach you how to inspire someone artistically?


 :haha

No.

It's fun to bring home things and say, "Mommy, look what I made in school today!" and then watch her shake her head sadly. She's the one who wanted me to go to St. John's... 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> CovertBanana said:
> 
> 
> > itsmemaggi,
> ...


Does she put your artwork on the fridge with magnets? :b

I had a physics lab where the TA spoke zero english. He was able to write english on the chalk board, but you couldn't discuss anything with him, because he didn't use the chalk board when talking one-on-one.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

prety much all the liberal studies intended (as my college put it) to form well rounded students. 

haha...well rounded my ***...they are boring, I picked my major because it is what I'm interested in, but I have to take all these other science, english, and even a physical education class that are boring and stuff I'll never EVER use again...

at least I'll be well rounded in debt.


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

Intro to Sociology was pretty useless to me as an engineering major. We saw vidoes of an isolated group doing weird stuff.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

The art class that I am currently in. I know that my art professor can tell that I am very bored in that class, and I feel bad about that because she is really nice and always tries to encourage me, but I just feel that the class is a waste of my time and money.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

In my anthropology class, all my instructor did was talk about his personal life. He blabbed on so much about himself, that the students jokingly refered to the class as "Jack 101". Jack was the instructor's name, and the class was all about Jack and how he views life. What a waste of time and money. With an instructor like that, I shouldn't have to pay tuition or attend class at all. It would be more practical to buy the books and teach myself at home.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> In my anthropology class, all my instructor did was talk about his personal life. He blabbed on so much about himself, that the students jokingly refered to the class as "Jack 101". Jack was the instructor's name, and the class was all about Jack and how he views life. What a waste of time and money. With an instructor like that, I shouldn't have to pay tuition or attend class at all. It would be more practical to buy the books and teach myself at home.


I had a class like that once, though it wasn't bad enough that people complained and mocked him. It was a little discomforting, because I could never lose the feeling that this was a person who was eventually going to commit suicide.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

The dumbest class I ever had to take was called "Freshman Introduction to the Liberal Arts". :lol 

Some drama instructor picked up a book from the library called (I think) "What To Do With Your New Liberal Arts Degree". She read a section aloud every class period. It was obviously written in the seventies. Our school didn't even have a general "Liberal Arts" degree. There weren't any tests. We just had to show up. Two people failed because it was so boring they couldn't bear to go.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Dumbest class: Bridge to Higher Mathematics.

We have to take this useless course before taking advanced mathematics classes (i.e. complex analysis, fourier system etc) , and so far as I know, no other university has this ridiculous requirement.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

UnseenShadow said:


> Dumbest class: Bridge to Higher Mathematics.
> 
> We have to take this useless course before taking advanced mathematics classes (i.e. complex analysis, fourier system etc) , and so far as I know, no other university has this ridiculous requirement.


We have that at my school too (U. of Cincinnati).

It's not really very dumb though... it's like basic theory of sets and functions... stuff that you actually kind of have to think about. What's yours like?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

person86 said:


> We have that at my school too (U. of Cincinnati).


Hey, that's my school too! Go Bearcats! :banana

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hypatia said:


> person86 said:
> 
> 
> > We have that at my school too (U. of Cincinnati).
> ...


That's awesome.

Check your PM's.


----------

